# Opening weekend?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So I know that opening day is a disaster but how is the 2nd day of the hunt as far as it being super crowded? Is it pretty much the same as Saturday or is it calmer because of it being conference weekend?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be honest, I love the chaos of the opener! One of the main reasons I duck hunt!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It will be busy both days. Saturday will definitely be more crowded, but you will still have large crowds on Sunday too. The first few weeks are always chaotic on the WMA's. I just wish guys would figure out how to use the boat ramps, how to back in, how to launch, how to trailer their boat and how to move out of the way when they are loaded/unloaded. Please don't jam up the ramps while you are bull$hitting with your buddies.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I got a promotion at work and they informed that I will have to work one if those days. What do would you rather hunt? The opener or the day after?


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

> I got a promotion at work and they informed that I will have to work one if those days


Bummer, you got a promotion and they're making you work the opening weekend! That blows, sory man


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Quit you job now. There are only So many duck openers in ones life. You can always work another day.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

It all depend where you go for the opener


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I would be at Farmington


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Normaly Sunday is better. Because a lot of people only go on the opener.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I never go , i prefer our church meetings over opening day madness every-time . also unless we get some more birds i may not go for weeks after the opener in Cutler . will see .being they are going to drain it AGAIN not sure how much hunting i will get unless i go to BRBR . ????? Its a joke on Cutler on the opener IMO . Parking lots full of motor homes , people camping in thier boats to save a spot . LOL LOL NOPE NOT ME !! I can hunt week days


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I'll be honest, I love the chaos of the opener! One of the main reasons I duck hunt!


I feel the same way, even if the hunting is not good the entertainment is always stellar!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I feel the same way, even if the hunting is not good the entertainment is always stellar!!


Same here. I LOOOOVE when the shooting erupts and people start yelling at their untrained dogs (who's name is some arbitrary waterfowl name, usually "drake")

My only peeve about the opener is to see all the boats that launch without ANY lights. I don't mind people setting up right on top of me, but for the love of cheesus, at least come over and shoot the BS for a bit before shooting starts especially if your going to set up 20 yards on each side of me so there's no hard feelings when you shoot my ducks. lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My peeve is guys that won't turn their freaking headlights off when launching/trailering boats. It makes it difficult for others to back in when you are blinded by some guy that can't flip a switch. :shock:-O,- Not to mention these are usually the same guys that take up 3 spaces on the ramp because they don't know how to back a trailer. Oh I can't wait for the madness!


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't wait either, I think I'm going to give the ducks a sporting chance this year and hunt with my 1100 20ga.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh alright I'll be truthful, who the heck am I kidding, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn for a million bucks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> My peeve is guys that won't turn their freaking headlights off when launching/trailering boats. It makes it difficult for others to back in when you are blinded by some guy that can't flip a switch. :shock:-O,- Not to mention these are usually the same guys that take up 3 spaces on the ramp because they don't know how to back a trailer. Oh I can't wait for the madness!


My peeve is when a truck full of yahoos drives up at 1:00 AM and the occupants proceed to wake everyone who is camping with their senseless noise (true story).

Yes, I know that anyone camping out in a WMA parking lot is asking for trouble, but I figured I'd get some respect until 3:00 or 4:00, anyway. I'm still trying to decide if I want to camp out this year or not. It's really the only surefire way not to oversleep.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love it, I usually get out there at about 2 or 3 am. I quitly canoe across the water jumping ducks in the peace and quite. I wait till about 4 and start watching the invading crowd make its way over. I then walk my happy butt to my blind and listen to the roar or the opener!! Gotta love it!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

We wait all year for this. I will not miss the opener. Friday night I will have a large group of people at my house around 10. It is worse than a kid at Christmas. We stay up all night telling stories of hunts past. Around 3 the convoy of boats and trucks will head to the selected area for the year. It always a good time and if anyone want to come to duck church at my house Friday night you are all invited. 
Duck hunting is like a religion in my group of guys. I might even prepare a sermon this year
Or some type of sacred duck dance

Good people, good stories, good times.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am driving through Montana this week. And have a good report. All the refuges are packed full of ducks and geese from kalispell to billings. Also pulled into kalispell Monday afternoon sky was full of geese.


----------

